# My Story (16)



## StuckWithIBSA (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, Im a 16 year old girl from a small town called Bristol, Vermont. I have been struggling with stomach issues since I was in 7th grade, Im now a junior (11th grade). Since 7th grade I have been missing lots of school, the cops even came to see my mother about me being truant. Thats when I had to come out to talk to my nurse about what was happening in my health. In one year, I had missed 57 days of school. I was behind on classes which made my IBS even worse because I was stressing out. This year, my teachers are very understanding about my issue and are helping me through all my missed days.

In the past years I have been through numerous tests, xrays, pressure tests, different medication tests, blood work, gluten tests, and lactose-free testing. Through all that my doctors still had no idea what was wrong with me. My current issues consist of, bloating, severe stomach pain, urgency to go to the bathroom, diarrhea, constipation, and bad fatigue issues. I was sent to a specialist about a year or so ago, they also did some more testing. They finally concluded that I have IBS-C. At first my nurse-specialist put me on miralax (one cap a day) and fiber supplements(one pill a day). When that wasnt working she decided to up the medication and double my doses, which still didnt work. So, she took me off those two medicines and put me on a medication called Amitiza and a probiotic. I took those for about 5 months and those didnt work. Thats when I saw a new doctor who examined me and put me back on miralax and a laxitive. She had me do a clean out which is basically 64 oz or gatorade mixed with a whole huge bottle of miralax (which I had to drink in 6 hours). I also had to take 2 laxitives, this made me stay home for a whole weekend. Although I was running back and forth to the bathroom, this medication was certainly helping. I now take 1 cap of miralax and 2 laxitives everyday, although that is working it is giving me the worst stomach pain I have ever experienced and making me have even more urgency to go to the bathroom.

I have decided to start exercising and eating healthy. I am hoping that, that will help me become healthier and help my body understand whats going on. I am going to keep updating this site on my work and outcomes on my health and what is helping and what is making things worse.


----------



## katieblue (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, let us know how it's working. I'm a woman in CA and just got diagnosed but I don't think they really know as I have not had a lot of tests on my GI. Good luck!


----------

